# Burton [ak] 2L Cyclic Jacket Sizing



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I suggest you go with the large. It won't look baggy whatsoever, and you'll have just the right amount of room left for layering. I had the same decision to make last year and am close to your size - I went large and it fits perfectly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

lol
I went opposite. Burton runs a bit large....

5'11" 170lbs 
M AK jacket (not sure which model):










MAYBE L would be ok on you. Try it on and decide?


----------



## kyle_lamb (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks heaps guys, yeah I've heard that Burton's cut runs large. I think I'm heading towards the larger size as my chest and shoulders are quite broad, I'm not too fussed about the long sleeves either. Better to get larger for more layering than get a small and look like a bodybuilder charging the slopes haha 

Cheers,
Kyle


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

i'm 5'11, 180lbs and medium fits well. i'm a 40inch chest. could probably fit 2 layers underneath. the jacket on me reaches a bit past my crouch. the only thing i dont like is that the hood seems a bit small or either i have a big head. i'm a 59cm head. 

not sure which model i have but the website i bought it from called it 2016. looks similar to F1EA's.

jacket measurements for meduim are

pit to pit is 25 inches
under the arm to sleeve is 24inches / hood to sleeve is 33inches
back length from bottom of hood to waist is 32inches


----------

